# Wire wrap for pig



## SomeMeatGuy (Jun 16, 2021)

Working on building a cinder block smoker. Challenge I’m having is the type of mesh wire to wrap the hog in.

can I use concrete wire mesh? It’s non galvanized.

other ideas?

sorry.I’m sure this has been asked but, for the life of me, I cant find a solid answer. Thank you!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 16, 2021)

I would not want anything galvanized to be in my cook chamber, zinc plated either, or touching the meat. Get a couple of pieces of light expanded metal, like 18 gauge. It would be more costly than hardware cloth, but would last.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 16, 2021)

I’d go stainless steel expanded metal





						Order 0.75" Hole x 18 ga. Stainless Expanded 304-Standard Online, Gauge: 18, Hole Size: 3/4"
					

View our full selection of 0.75" Hole x 18 ga. Stainless Expanded 304-Standard stock today on our website. Buy online with fast shipping direct to your door.




					www.onlinemetals.com


----------



## SomeMeatGuy (Jun 16, 2021)

Alright, thanks guys. I already have 2 of 24x48” of this stuff (#9 expanded flattened). I was gunna use that as my base grate but I’ll switch up my cinder block plans and add more rebar for meat support and use the two pieces for the wrap vs an unneeded grate.

Do I tie them together w the hog inside? If so, with what? Again, most every bare wire I’ve found is galvanized and that’s what I want to avoid.

THANK YOU!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2021)

Rebar tied in a grid works great. Make two, one for bottom one for top. Then tie those together around the hog so you can flip it when needed.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2021)

Use tie wire for rebar. It’s just plain soft steel wire. Concrete section of Home Depot or Lowe’s.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 17, 2021)

SomeMeatGuy said:


> Alright, thanks guys. I already have 2 of 24x48” of this stuff (#9 expanded flattened). I was gunna use that as my base grate but I’ll switch up my cinder block plans and add more rebar for meat support and use the two pieces for the wrap vs an unneeded grate.
> 
> Do I tie them together w the hog inside? If so, with what? Again, most every bare wire I’ve found is galvanized and that’s what I want to avoid.
> 
> THANK YOU!


Get a roll of stainless steel mig welding wire.  It’s tightly wrapped so be cautious as you take it off the spool or you will have a mess.


----------



## SomeMeatGuy (Jun 17, 2021)

Heck yes. Thank you!!


----------



## kmmamm (Jun 21, 2021)

Plain old cheap baler wire (TSC, Rural King, Farm & Fleet, etc). just be sure to wipe packing oil off with mineral spirits before using.


----------



## SomeMeatGuy (Jul 5, 2021)

Pig came out great! Thank you for everybody’s help!!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 5, 2021)

SomeMeatGuy said:


> Pig came out great! Thank you for everybody’s help!!!
> 
> View attachment 502824


Looks great


----------

